# Midi Heki



## dbnosey (Jul 16, 2006)

Good Morning All

I have a Seitz Midi-Heki roof light in my MH. I use my MH all year but I find in winter when the wind does blow the draught through the Heki is quite strong. Mine has the compulsory ventilation!!!.
Am I right in saying that the only difference between with or without compulsory ventilation is a rubber seal which fits in a groove that the dome rests on.
I know that manufactures are governed which vent to fit but I would like to stop the draught’s. I think there is enough ventilation coming from elsewhere.

Regards

Colin.


----------



## Bovisand (Jan 16, 2008)

Colin,
We also have a Midi-Heki and had the same problem.
Purchased and fitted the rubber seal ourselves to eliminate the draft.
Try these websites:
http://www.leisurespares.co.uk/files/25_midi-heki.pdf
http://www.leisurespares.co.uk/stock/Seitz/heki-rooflights/MIDI-HEKI/123/

Stephen


----------



## chrisjrv (May 7, 2007)

Hi,
Can you tell me roughly how much it was,
Regards,
Chris V


----------



## Bovisand (Jan 16, 2008)

Regret, can't remember exact price, though do recall not particularly cheap but seals the Heki nicely. And easy to fit.
Phone number on the link - just give them a call.
Stephen


----------



## dbnosey (Jul 16, 2006)

Hello Again Bovisand

I've got one on order from Leasure Spares, none in stock 4 weeks delivery approx. Cost £37:18 + £3:50 p/p + Vat = £48:82 unless you are trade.

Colin


----------



## colliezack (Feb 10, 2008)

dbnosey said:


> Hello Again Bovisand
> 
> I've got one on order from Leasure Spares, none in stock 4 weeks delivery approx. Cost £37:18 + £3:50 p/p + Vat = £48:82 unless you are trade.
> 
> Colin


Not sure if the mini in my bathroom is compatible; but opened flyscreen, made cardboard cut out to fit. covered in silver type paper and refitted. Closed flyscreen. Job done and not 50 quid!
Keeps out draught and reflecks heat!.


----------



## jbs61 (Aug 14, 2008)

*dometec seal*

I ordered the seal from Leisure Spares,arrived today in a 5mtr length cost 43 pounds.......I have got 2 mtrs left if anyone is interested...15 pounds including delivery...
Barry


----------



## Vinney (Feb 23, 2010)

Hi Jbs
Ill have that I am missing 1.5 meters approx on my window. Don't know where it went or was it ever there. It caused a nasty draft in winter which I have sealed with tape for long journeys. I presume yours is the non ventilated seal? I'm in Ireland can u post or I can give u a UK address. How do u want me to pay. Do you want to PM me.
V


----------



## jbs61 (Aug 14, 2008)

*Hiki*

Its now sold..
Thanks
Barry


----------



## kenp (Sep 8, 2006)

*Self adhesive foam to exclude draughts*

Toolstore.com offer a suitable foam weatherstrip for under £7 for 10 metres. Screwfix.com have similar but a little more expensive.


----------



## Tezza (May 1, 2005)

Hi 

I had the same issue, asked for help on here, was directed to Leisure shop direct, this shop gives you a picture breakdown of the roof light and the part numbers, phoned up, in stock and cost me £13 for the proper seal.

Tezza


----------

